# [AMD64] oowriter2 (2.1.0) czesto wywala sie podczas startu.

## KaszeL

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.

Mam maly problem z OpenOffice.org 2.1.0 Otoz czesto wywala sie on podczas startu z nastepujacym komunikatem w konsoli

```
oowriter2 

pure virtual method called

terminate called without an active exception

/usr/lib64/openoffice/program/soffice: line 254:  6222 Aborted                 "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"

** (process:6207): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...

```

Zmieniaja sie oczywiscie numery procesow, oraz numer po line 254: Niemniej reszta jest powtarzalna. Pakiet skompilowany w nastepujacy sposob

```
emerge -pv app-office/openoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.1.0  USE="cairo cups dbus eds firefox gnome gstreamer gtk ldap -binfilter -branding -debug -java -kde -odk -pam -seamonkey -sound -webdav" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -nb -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 125,810 kB 

```

Do kompletu jeszcze moje emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-ck2-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-ck2-r3 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 248

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Feb 2007 04:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/data/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/data/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/data/temp"

PORTDIR="/usr/data/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/data/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 arts avi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emboss esd fam firefox gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv jpeg ldap libg++ mad midi mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pango pcre pdf pdflib perl png python quicktime readline reflection session spell spl ssl svg tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Co moze byc tego powodem? Czy ktos ma jakies sugestie?

----------

## mbar

Zacznij od zmiany jądra np. na gentoo-sources.

----------

## KaszeL

Czy to moze miec jaki kolwiek wplyw? Uzywam ck-sources od dobrego roku i nigdy nie mialem z nimi zadnych problemow.

----------

## Belliash

 *KaszeL wrote:*   

> Czy to moze miec jaki kolwiek wplyw? Uzywam ck-sources od dobrego roku i nigdy nie mialem z nimi zadnych problemow.

 

nie sadze...

----------

## mbar

U mnie działa na prawie takiej samej konfiguracji, mam inny kernel -- co ci wisi sprawdzić?

----------

## Belliash

Polowa patchsetow zawiera laty z -ck... w tym morph-sources.

A na 2.6.19-morph9 mi dzialalo, a tam byly latki z ck2 wlasnie  :Wink: 

IMHO Na 100% nie jest to wina kernela, jesli juz sie przy nim upierasz to predzej konfig, ale to tez by raczej soft nie faultowal.

1 uwaga. Ja mialem GCC 4.1.1-r3  :Wink: 

I dlaczego -march=athlon64 a nie -march=k8 lub jakby to wypadalo w Twoim wypadku -march=opteron ?

----------

## KaszeL

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> I dlaczego -march=athlon64 a nie -march=k8 lub jakby to wypadalo w Twoim wypadku -march=opteron ?

 

Czy to aby nie oznacza przez przypadek tego samego?  :Smile:  Opteron = A64...

----------

## Belliash

Nie...

k8 jest uniwersalne ale lepsze optymalizacje daje nam opteron i athlon64.

a opteron to nie to samo co athlon64...

----------

## mbar

Taaak? To podziel się z nami swoją wiedzą...

----------

## Belliash

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Taaak? To podziel się z nami swoją wiedzą...

 

Wyobraz sobie ze robilem testy Acovea i wiem ze k8 athlon64 i opteron wprowadzaja rozne optymalziacje...

----------

## KaszeL

Tylko sie nie pozabijajcie  :Smile:  Jestem przekonany, ze roznica jesli jest - to jest pomijalna.

----------

## mbar

Nie, nie, nie, ja chcę wiedzieć, jakie to są różnice w opcjach kompilacji... wyniki mi nie potrzebne, ale interesują mnie różnice...

----------

## Belliash

Zapytaj deweloperow GCC...

Tak czy inaczej sa to 3 rozne optymalizacje... nie wiadomo jak wplywaja na dzialanie aplikacji...

----------

## KaszeL

Panowie, zeszlismy nieco off-topic, a moj problem nadal nie zostal rozwiazany. Moze jeszcze jakies sugestie?

----------

## Belliash

Bug#408265?

----------

## KaszeL

Ten? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408265

----------

## Belliash

pogooglaj troche bo widze ze to zjawisko masowe...

----------

## KaszeL

Ok, poszukam. Niemniej gdyby ktos wpadl na jakies rozwiazanie problemu, prosze o kontakt.

----------

## mbar

fvck, u mnie też to ostatnio wypłynęło na innej instalacji, ponoć prawdopodobnie winę ponosi środowisko javy (powinno być blackcośtam), ale jeszcze nie miałem czasu sprawdzić.

----------

## mbar

U mnie pomogło dopiero postawienie Gentoo od nowa. Na nowym systemie AMD64 openoffice skompilowało się i działa poprawnie. Czy ktoś chce binarkę?  :Smile: 

----------

## KaszeL

U mnie sprawę załatwiło wydanie -r1

----------

## mbar

To też możliwe, u mnie -r1 się nie kompilowało, bo sypnął się system plików na dysku. Po przeinstalowaniu jest OK, bo siłą rzeczy system plików też jest OK  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Że tak głupio zapytam.... ale nie lepiej spróbować openoffice-bin? Ja wiem, gentoo style - kompilowanie wszystkiego, też to lubię, ale w przypadku takiej kobyły to chyba raz można odpuścić.

----------

## Raku

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Że tak głupio zapytam.... ale nie lepiej spróbować openoffice-bin? Ja wiem, gentoo style - kompilowanie wszystkiego, też to lubię, ale w przypadku takiej kobyły to chyba raz można odpuścić.

 

niektórzy lubią czekać kilka(naście) godzin tylko po to, żeby się przekonać, że coś nie działa albo brakło miejsca na dysku  :Wink: 

----------

## KaszeL

Kompilacja zapuszczona na noc, komputera i tak nie wyłączam. U mnie trwa nieco ponad 4h. Czy ja wiem, czy to takie specjalne czekanie?

----------

## Raku

 *KaszeL wrote:*   

> Kompilacja zapuszczona na noc, komputera i tak nie wyłączam. U mnie trwa nieco ponad 4h. Czy ja wiem, czy to takie specjalne czekanie?

 

jak zostawiasz na nos, z myślą, że rano uruchomisz, a rano się okazuje, że albo znów czekasz, albo instalujesz oo-bin - to myślę, że jest  :Wink: 

----------

## KaszeL

Do pisania na bierząco mam Abiworda i Gnumerica, OOo trzymam tylko i wyłącznie z powodu kompatybilności z formatami m$ które czasami muszę otwierać  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

ta, to moja broszka co i ile czasu kompiluję. zresztą mam wrażenie, że openoffice-bin jest tylko w postaci 32-bit.

----------

